# OK...this Crucial 4x4GB DDR4 kit will NOT run in quad channel...thoughts?



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

This stuff exactly:

http://www.crucial.com/csrusa/en/bls4k4g4d240fsa

Two sticks in Dual Channel? No problem. XMP works fine. 

Triple sticks in Triple Channel? No problem. XMP works fine.

Quad channel? Ain't happening. Even at 2133Mhz and 1.3v (rated for 2400 @ 1.2v). System will either hang on post, system reboots during Windows startup, or system will crash when in Windows. CPU overclocked or not, doesn't matter.

This has been in two different systems...FIVE different motherboards...three different CPU...TWO different kits...same problem. Get a EVGA 4x4GB DDR4-2800 kit? No issues...booted right up and been working for a couple days now intensively. 

So what gives? Even with motherboards that are certified for the RAM (Asrock X99 Extreme-4 and Arock X99M Killer) same issues. RAM been Memtested...all of it. No physical issues with the RAM. No errors.

Yeah...it's something to do with this model, these kits, and quad channel. Makes no sense to me!

Thoughts?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine works fine, just luck of the draw imho.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Mine works fine, just luck of the draw imho.


Could it be his CPU?


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Could it be his CPU?



Three different CPU's? Dual 5960X's and a 5820K?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> Three different CPU's? Dual 5960X's and a 5820K?



Nah, I didnt read the whole first post. Sounds like a bad kit too me.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nah, I didnt read the whole first post. Sounds like a bad kit too me.



Read the whole thing. That's been covered too.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2015)

I have three other Crucial kits, too, no problems with any of them. 32GB 2133 MHz, 2 16 GB 2400 MHz, 16 GB 2666 MHz (which I'm testing for review right as I type this).

Wondering if the cooling might paly a role in this myself, to be honest.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> I have three other Crucial kits, too, no problems with any of them. 32GB 2133 MHz, 2 16 GB 2400 MHz, 16 GB 2666 MHz (which I'm testing for review right as I type this).



Well wtf? Got a 16GB DDR4 kit you'd trade me then?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> Well wtf? Got a 16GB DDR4 kit you'd trade me then?


I tend to keep my gear until useless or out-dated. Nearly everything I have is review samples.


But that's just how it works sometimes. I got a Corsair DDR3 kit that only works in one board, too. Any other board... no boot.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> I tend to keep my gear until useless or out-dated. Nearly everything I have is review samples.



Sell me something for a good price then?  I'm interested in knowing if this kit will work for you for some odd reason.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> Sell me something for a good price then?  I'm interested in knowing if this kit will work for you for some odd reason.


That sounds risky. LoL. Mine work already, so... heh.

I can post a pic of your kit, too, it's running in my memory testing station right now.








What I can say is that this kit will boot up with 2400 MHz right off the bat,so if your CPU's memory controller sucks, then I could understand why it might be a problem...or maybe it's a BIOS timing thing...or... or....

added it:


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I had problems with the first set that I received of those ram. 
Dualchannel was working just fine, but even tri og quad just didnt work at all.

It turned out 2 sticks was failling, so I got another set from another batch, ever since Ive had no problems, everything works just like its supposed to.

All I can say is that Im NEVER ever going to save a few bucks on ram again, so in the future Im going with G.Skill no matter the price.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> I had problems with the first set that I received of those ram.
> Dualchannel was working just fine, but even tri og quad just didnt work at all.
> 
> It turned out 2 sticks was failling, so I got another set from another batch, ever since Ive had no problems, everything works just like its supposed to.
> ...



YES! I think you are completely correct. I've found since my OP that triple channel doesn't work perfectly either. It would boot into Windows randomly but not all the time. Took out the third stick and boom...booted just fine even after a few restarts and what not. No issues.

So yeah, bad batch or something but only dual channel works with this RAM. I don't for a second believe it to be anything else other than the RAM. Not memory controller, motherboard, or anything like that. Just shit RAM.


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I think its because Crucial have their own ram production, and everyone else making DDR4 is using Hynix modules from Samsung.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> I think its because Crucial have their own ram production, and everyone else making DDR4 is using Hynix modules from Samsung.



That would make sense. Regardless, they're jacked and I'll just be getting new RAM. Problem solved!


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> That would make sense. Regardless, they're jacked and I'll just be getting new RAM. Problem solved!



Yeah, Im thinking the same thing, then I can use these problem ram to my wifes Skylake platform later this year


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> I think its because Crucial have their own ram production, and everyone else making DDR4 is using Hynix modules from Samsung.


Crucial is Microns consumer division.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> That would make sense. Regardless, they're jacked and I'll just be getting new RAM. Problem solved!


 
They aren't jacked.  You will always get a bad sample from any manufacturer of any product.  Crucial is owned by Micron, the huge and highly respected memory chip manufacturer.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2015)

They'll RMA any RAM that's not working properly. The RAM carries a lifetime warranty, right?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 15, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> They'll RMA any RAM that's not working properly. The RAM carries a lifetime warranty, right?



That depends on were u live some has limit warranty can be 5-10-15-25 years and other places lifetime.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> That depends on were u live some has limit warranty can be 5-10-15-25 years and other places lifetime.



I see,...it's lifetime for RAM here.


(or I don't buy it)

I had my first ever RMA for RAM last year. It was Patriot and they sent me back much better RAM than I had.
Service was fast and easy.


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So I took my chance and bourght 4x4GB G.Skill DDR 4 ram today, just for the sake of it.

If it turns out thats my Crucial dosent work properly, I will shoot them with my shotgun in my garden


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> So I took my chance and bourght 4x4GB G.Skill DDR 4 ram today, just for the sake of it.
> 
> If it turns out thats my Crucial dosent work properly, I will shoot them with my shotgun in my garden



Buy local or order online? Let me know what happens as soon as you can!


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

bourght it online, so going to get it in 3-4 days time, since their are not in stock

I will make a shot video if 24 GB DDR4 being shot away with a shotgun


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ahhh OK...just noticed you're in Denmark. I was like, everywhere has them!


----------



## Ebo (Jul 15, 2015)

it has to come from our neibourgh country Sweden, so it takes a bit of time.


----------



## Frick (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> it has to come from our neibourgh country Sweden, so it takes a bit of time.



Of course it has to.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidVageta said:


> This stuff exactly:
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/csrusa/en/bls4k4g4d240fsa
> 
> ...



Just because I'm curious, were all five boards ASRock?


----------



## AndroidVageta (Jul 15, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Just because I'm curious, were all five boards ASRock?


No, MSI as well.


----------



## Woomack (Jul 17, 2015)

Crucial is manufacturing high quality memory and they have great support. If memory is not working then you can make RMA or ask support if they have any other idea. Probably they can replace it to newer series as price is similar. It simply looks like 1 stick is dropping and it's actually working as 12GB, not 16GB ( in OS you still can see 16GB ). It's happening really often while overclocking but if there is something wrong with memory then can happen on stock too.

Basic SPD profile is compatible with JEDEC so it just has to work on every motherboard. Also Crucial/Micron modules were the first DDR4 available on retail market so every motherboard manufacturer tested it and it's on compatible memory list.
I don't think you are using wrong memory slots.

I already reviewed 4 Crucial memory kits and all were working perfectly fine on ASUS and MSI motherboards. I still have 2666 Elite kit which is working on MSI X99S-SLI Plus without any issues. What more, they're overclocking great at low voltages.


----------

